# Gonna try RPing at least one more time



## Joseph1R2P3 (Feb 3, 2017)

I came back into RPing a while back but fell out for awhile cause personal things, but I do wanna try and get back into it.  If anyone wants to just throw me an idea/invi if you wanna group, or send me a pm if you wanna one on one RP


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 3, 2017)

I have not much experience with it, but I am willing to try.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 3, 2017)

Sign me up~ I can go with everything, buuuuut personally prefer something in the modern setting, with as little fighting/"combat" as possible


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 3, 2017)

What kind of rp are you looking for?


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Feb 7, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> What kind of rp are you looking for?


Meh I'm up for whatever genre makes ya happy


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Feb 21, 2017)

I am up for an RP if you are still looking. I like fantasy settings that focus on character interactions. c:


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 21, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> I am up for an RP if you are still looking. I like fantasy settings that focus on character interactions. c:


This thread is probably dead...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 21, 2017)

juiceboxbunny said:


> I am up for an RP if you are still looking. I like fantasy settings that focus on character interactions. c:


I'll rp with you.


----------

